# New to Networking



## veryODDparent

I am very new to networking so be patient with me please

i have a broadband connection at home (cable) and im never
there im either at my friends (with my laptop) or at my
office (with my 2nd machine) is there a way to link all these
computers together? because i feel like im wasteing money
on a BB connection that i rarely use at home

my friends house is two blocks away and my office is is about 5 blocks
i dont really want to get another BB connection because that is 100 bucks to much if this is possible how would i go about setting it up?  

i hope you can help me because if i can't network these im gonna go back to dial-up


----------



## veryODDparent

is this thing on?


----------



## [tab]

You're better off on dialup...


----------



## veryODDparent

*tisk tisk tisk*

i waited a day for (your better off on dial up) tab you are an Administrator you should know better than that. you could not answer a simple question like that how did you ever become an Administrator?!?!?
well that was almost a full day to get nothing
i went to another board and got an answer in 3 minutes
and yes tabster you can do it i went out last night and bought everything
and networking is easy once explained _right_

*people if this is the kind of tech help your getting MOVE ON*

i can think of 5 boards off top that are better than this

well people sorry i can't stay i had good answers to alot of your question
but i thought i would be backed up with good computer techs (guess not)

so long

p.s. 
move on to a new board


----------



## [tab]

Another satisfied customer...


----------



## ian

> and yes tabster you can do it i went out last night and bought everything
> and networking is easy once explained _right_


He never said it couldnt be done, he just said "You're better off on dialup..."
A rational person might ask why, rather than throw a tantrum....


----------



## veryODDparent

now would you call it a tantrum or bad advice (thats what i call it)
because when i asked the same question on another forum 
the responses where great.
they told me that in that case (how close they are) it would be perfect for me (witch it is) i told them that the response i got here was (get dial up) they said (why would he say that well lets say i did say (why? to tab) then he would say (well blah blah) then it would be a chat when all he had to do is answer the question and move on to the next (keep the tech questions going) 
we are trying to move foward in tech not go backwards broadband is great and easy to network now if i knew nothing about computers and took his advice i would be one dumb duck and all because no one wanted to help
ian i hope you give better advice than that if not this board is in danger
you guys might me 2 times smarter than me but i know if a person ask 
"i want to network. how do i network" just tell them how. dont say go back to the stone age
IAN i know you HAVE to defend tabster because he is administrator to but ask yourself
(no need to post response just think) was that really the best answer for that question? be honest     maybe tabster could not have said nothing at all huh?

i will shut up because when administrator start defending each other they dont like the person there defending from


----------



## ian

I stand 100% behind any decision or statement [tab] makes as co-administrator of this forum. He doesnt want to be co-administrator of this forum, he did it as a personal favour to help me out.
I think your decision to move on is a wise one....


----------



## veryODDparent

> I think your decision to move on is a wise one....



you said a moth full there and i hope that other people go get GOOD tech advise

well i will post no more this message board is dead and if you trust advice from www.computerforum.com your computer is dead also


so long suckers




ps.
MOVE ON TO A NEW BOARD


 bye


----------



## ian

yeah, whatever....


----------



## [tab]

*Cartman:* Yeah whatever... I do what I want!


----------



## zkiller

veryODDparent said:
			
		

> you said a moth full there and i hope that other people go get GOOD tech advise
> 
> well i will post no more this message board is dead and if you trust advice from www.computerforum.com your computer is dead also
> 
> 
> so long suckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps.
> MOVE ON TO A NEW BOARD
> 
> 
> bye


ok, first off, i guess i must appologize for my absents. first off, i would just like to say that i understand your decision to leave, however, why rant about this forum? personally i wouldn't have invested the time to even make that second post, but i guess that's just me.

yes, there are ways you could still make use of your cable internet connection from remote locations, the question is wether it is really cost effective for you, there for a different solution might be better for you. also, how far is 5 blocks?


----------



## veryODDparent

zkiller said:
			
		

> yes, there are ways you could still make use of your cable internet connection from remote locations, the question is wether it is really cost effective for you



see thats all (tab) had to say in the first place
but while i was ranting i was told how to do it
and it works great!

zkiller if you where here it would have never got that far


----------



## zkiller

veryODDparent said:
			
		

> see thats all (tab) had to say in the first place
> but while i was ranting i was told how to do it
> and it works great!
> 
> zkiller if you where here it would have never got that far


thanks. i am glad you found what you were looking for! 

don't write off this completely. there are some really good people here, just a lot of us don't have the time that we used to for hanging out on forums and the likes.


----------



## veryODDparent

zkiller u seem cool

im also a gear head so when i seen the car i knew you had something good to say


                                                                           thanks


----------



## zkiller

veryODDparent said:
			
		

> zkiller u seem cool
> 
> im also a gear head so when i seen the car i knew you had something good to say
> 
> 
> thanks


i give a big thumbs up to that!!!


----------



## AainaalyaA

that's odd... you came here for "advice"... and [tab] was willing to answer your question, even if it may NOT be the answer you're looking for, and I believe neither [tab] nor Ian deserve the kind of message you glowingly put up to show your "ingratefulness"... 

I just hope that one day, when you decide to be kind to yourself, you would show the other a bit of respect, and perhaps "thanks" for even the slightest "help" the other has given you - no point being an "whatever" to show us your true colors.

This is a fine board, and we really don't need another to tell us to "move-on" -- we are moving, and flowing

Are you?

Later,

AA

PS: Pls. don't get heated up with what I had to say - I wasn't around but from what I've read, it was really uncalled for on your part to tell the "Board" off.


----------



## veryODDparent

AainaalyaA 
i have not been on this board in weeks i come back to see if this board 
has just ingoned what i said (guess not). its still the top post  
i really did not need to be called a A.H. well i am one but anyho
just let it go
no more post
no more comments
no views
and
no more [TAB] ~~just kidding 

anyway the only one i will listen to on here is ZKiller (because hes cool)
so im sorry AainaalyaA you had to waste your time writing that
because it had no effect 

Fariy tails can come true it can happin to you  


i know you guys really don't like me thats why i check back every 3 weeks to see how much  


P/S
show my true colors 
                         Whats that supposed to mean?!?!?!?!?  














                                                       j/k  
                                                   hate me in the morning


----------



## silicon-thumb

is it even possible to have a wireless connection reach 2-5 blocks away... i thought it was only a couple hundred feet max... if that!?


----------



## M_Simmons

*Ha ha ha*

reading this cheered me up no end


----------

